# who has the better conformation?



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

Horse #1:
name: Moe
Age: 10
Gender: Gelding
Breed: Quarab (Quarter HorseXArabian)
Training: Primarily western pleasure and trail riding. 





























Horse #2:
Name: Reagan
Age: 3
Gender: Mare
Breed: QH






























Just wanna know. 
Also. who do you think has the better looks?


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh and Horse #2 is used for english.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

both have their flaws....
#1 is really camped under
#2 has a high hind quarters
I like them both...conformation wise, I like #2 the best


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yes both have failr many flaws but id have to go with horse number one...i think his face is cute!

And the second one...ever scince my mom showed me the movie The Excorcist i dont see how anyone could name her regan sry :shock: youd understand if u saw it lol


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I really dont like nubmer ones neck/shoulder connection or really anything about it. Steep croup. Two is downhill. I'm not a fan of number ones back pasterns or any of number twos. Number one is camped under on all in front and back it seems which is very odd. 

Both have nice legs though.

All and all, two is better IMO.


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

hmm...this is weird. 
b/c the two competed against each other last year in mullet hall open class. 

horse #1 placed 1st out of 7
and horse #2 placed 6th. 

:shock: maybe it was the judge?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Barngurl314 said:


> hmm...this is weird.
> b/c the two competed against each other last year in mullet hall open class.
> 
> horse #1 placed 1st out of 7
> ...


well it depends on how each moves. Judged don't usually look at conformation unless it's a halter class. Maybe #1 moved nicer than #2


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

well yes, #1 moves much better, i would know because i own him. 

#2 is owned by my best friend. 

we have shown together many times, both in halter and showmanship. but my horse always comes out on top. 


but anyway...who has the better looks?
i wanna know b/c we have this little "beauty contest:" type thing at my barn and we want a basic out look on who would win if it came down to them two LOL. childish...i know.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Overall, I like the conformation of #1 best.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like both, but #2 more (may be because it's mare lol!).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd have to say that i like #1 better, even though i like #2's coloring.


----------



## Gypsy29 (Dec 4, 2007)

I love #2's head. And I am a sucker for a palamino especially a golden one like that :lol: But they are both cuties!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Strictly speaking from a Conformation standpoint, if I had to choose, I'd choose #1.

they're both cute though!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I like Horse #1. Good shoulder. I like the short neck and hes got a good size head. Not to big not to small. We do alot of trail riding and ranch work and hed be perfect. Horse #2 has a high pointy rump and looks a little ill portioned.


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well before i got him he stayed on a ranch. He was used for cutting. But after a bad injury, he was layed off for almost 2 years. He lost his edge with the cattle and for about another year they used him to teach their kids to ride. After that he was used as a trail horse. But sadly, the family went broke and was forced to sell their ranch along with all the horses and cattle. We sure got him cheap though. $1,300. [of course before we bought him we had a vet check him out, and he came back 100% sound] but with all his training and his sweet nature and patience, he was actually worth close to $8000. Which we no way could afford. 

And now he is living peacefully. I use him for trail riding mostly. But when i do show, he does amazing at the barrels and pole bending. But we also do a lot of western pleasure. Some halter classes too, which we have exceeded in greatly. It was only a few tiny 4-H shows and some at mullet hall, but we never came below 3rd in our halter classes! When they all had AT LEAST 6-7 entrants. 

i love my boy. <3


Reagan. [Horse #2] is owned by my best friend. She rides english and is going to be trained for show jumping. Reagan was free, because she was a foal out of her uncles mare. I thought she was really lucky! Being young, [3], she has her moments. But over all she is a good horse. Although if i owned her, i would most definitely ride her western, because that was what she was originally trained for, and the fact she is a QH, and she looks like a western horse. lol. 

Shes a good girl <3




But thanks for all the comments and everything. Feel free to post some more! i really want you guy's opinion on our loves.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I would have to say number two will fill out very nicely, you can tell she's young and once she goes through the teeter-totter stage, she should be gorgeous. But for her age I like her the best.


----------

